# Probleme beim kompilieren von MySQL unter SuSE 8.0



## Fisch.666 (9. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Hab ein paar Probleme beim kompilieren von MySQL unter SuSE 8.0.

./configure läuft problemlos durch, doch wenn ich make eingebe wird am Ende dieser Fehler angezeigt:

libmysql.c: In function `mysql_real_connect':
libmysql.c:1349: warning: passing arg 5 of `gethostbyname_r' from incompatible pointer type
libmysql.c:1349: too few arguments to function `gethostbyname_r'
libmysql.c:1349: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
make[2]: *** [libmysql.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/mysql-3.23.55/libmysql'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/mysql-3.23.55'
make: *** [all] Error 2

Hab es mit der 3er und der 4er Version probiert, bei beiden passiert aber das gleiche.

Fehlen da vielleicht irgendwelche Pakete? Hab meinen Server mit der Minimalinstallation am laufen.

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand von Euch helfen könnte.

Hier hatte auch schon jemand dieses Problem aber darauf konnte ich nicht antworten:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=61011

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Fisch.666 (2. März 2003)

Hi!

Es hat jetzt geklappt.

Irgendwelche Pakete haben gefehlt. Ich musste glib 2.2.1 und pkconfig 0.15.0 installieren da ich den Midnight Commander 4.60 installieren wollte.

Hab aber noch zusätzlich gpp und libgpp 2.95.3-216 installiert, da jemand in nem anderen Forum meinte ich solle beide installieren.

Weiss jetzt aber leider nicht welches von den obigen Paketen gefehlt hat, aber hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## nils_eckert (7. März 2004)

Moin,

ich hatte das selbe Problem.

Nachdem ich *libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2* nachinstalliert habe, lief alles wunderbar durch.

Ich hoffe das hilft der Welt 

Viele Grüße,

Nils


----------

